# Elk Mountain 2/6



## RootDKJ (Feb 7, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied:* Feb 6 2011

*Resort or Ski Area:* Elk Mountain

*Conditions:* Firm and fast.  Softened up in the afternoon. 

*Trip Report:* At a street fair in October, I had entered my name in a contest for a free ski trip with the Watchung Area Ski Club.  Well I won, and I decided that I'd go with them on a their trip to Elk Mountain, PA.

I've always wanted to go to Elk, but the drive makes it hard to justify.  Since I'm not driving, why not?  Turned out to be a great day.

I left home at 5:30 to meet the bus.  I had a quick safety meeting in the parking lot, then went to go find the club president.  After introducing myself, I took a seat on the bus.  Once on the way, they started passing out plates and cups.  Next thing I know, I've got a cup of coffee, an egg & ham burrito, bagel and banana.  Stellar.












After getting booted up and waiting for the ski club folks to get assembled, we get ready to head up when 4aprice comes and introduces himself to me. So we head up, and wait for the ski club up top.  1st run of the day was Delaware, which was really fast and nice, but I got separated from the ski club already.  Waited up for them at the top and 4Aprice went to go see his kids race.  Did Seneca from the cut-through by the fence which was nice and soft, 3"-4" of a firm new snow. 
















On the next ride up, I rode with the president of the ski club, and told him that I wanted to go check out the west side.   The rest of the club decided "why not".  So I did a few more runs with them but they were kinda slowing me down.  Not that they weren't fast, but they have a redundant stop in their skiing habits, where they all wait up for each other at the bottom, and then re-assemble again once everyone gets to the top. 

So I skied solo on the west side for a while and had such a great time.  Conditions were firm and fast, perfect for carving rails all day.  4aprice found me again and we lapped the quad for a while after another safety meeting.
















Liftlines were non-existant





Run of the day









4aprice


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 7, 2011)

Bump skiers would have a field day here 





In the afternoon, the sun came out and I think I even got some goggle tan.  Things started to get softened up so I skied from 9:15 to 2:40 with out taking a lunch break.  Total of 22 runs and 18802 vertical.









Once I got back to the lodge, I saw 4APrice again and he was good enough to buy me a beer while I was getting unbooted. Thanks again. :beer: I made a pit stop in the cafeteria got a burger to go for the ride home.  I had such a good time, I wanted to stop at the store for a Elk sticker to vandalize my cargo box with.  The girl behind the counter gave it to me for free!  Wow. 

Final safety meeting while walking back to the bus and then I spy:





But I don't care because I've got





Next thing I know, there's booze everywhere.  





and Merlot, dried meats and cheese





This stuff is passed around for the 1st hour of the ride home.  By this point, I've feeling pretty comfortably numb and decide I'm due for a nap.  Got home in time to watch the Superbowl.  

The Watchung Area Ski Club is a great group of people and they have some really talented skiers as well. It's just not the right match for me.  Too much waiting around.  The president even joked with me that their acronym is often reffered to as the Waiting Around Ski Club.  That being said, they extended me an offer to go on their Elk trip next season and I intend to go.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 7, 2011)

That looks like fun.  Doesn't happen too often that someone else takes care of everything for you.  "1,000 feet of vertical excitement!", but runs seem to be pretty long based on those photos.

Now I've got to go find something to eat.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 7, 2011)

Had a great time skiing with you Root.  Certainly was empty.  Look forward to seeing you and the rest of the Blue Crue sometime in the future (maybe some warm day for that new patio at Blue).  We definately cannot be too safe.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 7, 2011)

I knew you would like Elk. You probably made each 1k decent in 37 seconds...... Awesome TR.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2011)

Great shots Root , looks like aan OK place to turn them loose


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 8, 2011)

nice pix, i'm surprised to see such small lift traffic on a weekend. was there thurs and never had anyone in front of us at the lifts, felt like we had the mountain to ourselves.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Had a great time skiing with you Root.  Certainly was empty.  Look forward to seeing you and the rest of the Blue Crue sometime in the future (maybe some warm day for that new patio at Blue).  We definately cannot be too safe.
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...



Same.  Great to finally get some turns with you.



tarponhead said:


> I knew you would like Elk. You probably made each 1k decent in 37 seconds...... Awesome TR.



Something like that 



Warp Daddy said:


> Great shots Root , looks like aan OK place to turn them loose



Yeah, it was a "Warp speed" kinda day for sure!


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 8, 2011)

nice report root, looks like a good day! i haven't been to elk in over 25 years. i have afew vouchers to burn in march, looking forward to checking it out on the way back from greek one of these days


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> nice report root, looks like a good day! i haven't been to elk in over 25 years. i have afew vouchers to burn in march, looking forward to checking it out on the way back from greek one of these days



You'd like it there also.  Hit it Blue Mtn style :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2011)

Always stay safe!


----------



## John W (Feb 8, 2011)

4aprice and Root, I need to get together with you guys when you are out there.
Root, its completely worth the trip for the lift lines there.  I learned to ski on this mountain and its very rarely packed.  Plenty of solid terrain.  Takes 3 hours from midtown w/o traffic.  3.5 if you hit some at the watergap..  Looks like it was a super day.  I will be getting my 5th day of the season there this weekend with the fiance on sunday.....  What was your favorite run on the mountain??


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2011)

John W said:


> 4aprice and Root, I need to get together with you guys when you are out there.
> Root, its completely worth the trip for the lift lines there.  I learned to ski on this mountain and its very rarely packed.  Plenty of solid terrain.  Takes 3 hours from midtown w/o traffic.  3.5 if you hit some at the watergap..  Looks like it was a super day.  I will be getting my 5th day of the season there this weekend with the fiance on sunday.....  What was your favorite run on the mountain??





RootDKJ said:


> Run of the day



I don't know if I'd start making Elk a regular stop for me.  Once or twice a season would be the most I'd probably ski there.  On a good day, I can get to Blue in 1 hour, 15 minutes.  I'd be hard pressed to get 30 to 40 days a season with that long of a drive and I can get in the same amount of runs ( roughly 20ish) in 3 hours at Blue.

I'd love to hit Elk on a powder day though.


----------

